# Lab Result Help Needed!!



## overwatcher (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Im new to this and need some help interpreting my test results. Ive been feeling incredibly poorly for almost a year now, immediately following the epstein-barr virus. I had chronic disease of my tonsils as a result and had them removed. I fell constantly fatigued and low energy, my hands are always cold (even if the rest of my body feels okay), I get daily mild headaches, and I've gained about 15 pounds in 2 months without any lifestyle changes. I don't have a menstrual cycle anymore (Im on BC for endometriosis) so I can't say whether my flow would be heavier/lighter. Ive seen two doctors who claim theres nothing wrong with me and I'm just depressed. Im 18 and have a hard time getting a doc to take me seriously. My test results are as follows:

Tests: TSH

TSH 1.01 uIU/ml 0.45-5.10

Tests: Ferritin
FERRITIN 29 ng/mL 6-250

Tests: FT3 
FT3 3.80 pg/mL 2.50-3.90

Tests: FT4
FT4 0.83 ng/dL 0.61-1.12

I though the ranges here were pretty broad compared to some other ranges I've seen. A CBC panel was also done which indicated I'm slightly hypochromic anemic which my doctor never told me. I also don't know why my FT4 would be on the lower side and my FT3 being on the higher side. Does anyone have any insight or tips on what I should say to my doctor? Im seeing a naturopath soon as a last hope and really need something to turn up.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are odd results. You might want to see if your doctor would be willing to test thyroid antibodies (TPO, TSI, and Tg/TgAB).

Do you have a family history of thyroid issues?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Tests: Ferritin
> FERRITIN 29 ng/mL 6-250


Your ferritin is very low - believe it or not... low ferritin makes one bleed more - I would not have believed it - but I experienced it so I know that is true. I would suggest supplementing your iron to raise levels. Floridix is liquid and easier on the system that ferrus sulfate pills.



> Tests: TSH
> 
> TSH 1.01 uIU/ml 0.45-5.10
> 
> ...


Thyroid levels do not look like they would be contributing to the symptoms you are describing. Is this the only time you have had these labs run? Sometimes history will reveal a thyroid issue.


----------



## overwatcher (Apr 25, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Those are odd results. You might want to see if your doctor would be willing to test thyroid antibodies (TPO, TSI, and Tg/TgAB).
> 
> Do you have a family history of thyroid issues?


To my knowledge, my only family history is an uncle with hyperT.


----------



## overwatcher (Apr 25, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Your ferritin is very low - believe it or not... low ferritin makes one bleed more - I would not have believed it - but I experienced it so I know that is true. I would suggest supplementing your iron to raise levels. Floridix is liquid and easier on the system that ferrus sulfate pills.
> 
> Thyroid levels do not look like they would be contributing to the symptoms you are describing. Is this the only time you have had these labs run? Sometimes history will reveal a thyroid issue.


I've had my TSH run before and it was at about 1.2, and I've had my TSH Reflex FT4 done about 5 months ago and got 1.275 uIU/mL (Range: 0.360-5.800)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH is only a thyroid function screen - you also had the "free T" hormone tests which are a better reflection. How often have you had the "Free T" tests run? 1 test is simply a snap shot of that moment in time - the more times you have them run - the better you can see if you actually have an issue.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Also, have you had your Vitamin D checked? I'm betting it's low, too, which can make things even worse with low iron levels.


----------



## overwatcher (Apr 25, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> TSH is only a thyroid function screen - you also had the "free T" hormone tests which are a better reflection. How often have you had the "Free T" tests run? 1 test is simply a snap shot of that moment in time - the more times you have them run - the better you can see if you actually have an issue.


My FT4 and FT3 have only ever been run once because my doctor never saw it necessary :-(


----------



## overwatcher (Apr 25, 2017)

jenny v said:


> Also, have you had your Vitamin D checked? I'm betting it's low, too, which can make things even worse with low iron levels.


My vitamin D was checked and was also low, which it has been low all my life. I've tried supplementing before and was taking 10k Iu and didn't see any changes in my tests. Is there something that will help absorbtion?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The thing w supplementing D is it takes many weeks to rise - then you have to keep taking it to keep levels up.

When I began my doctor prescribed 50k Iu for 12 weeks and retest. Once I lowered the dose my levels began to fall innow take 5k iu daily and have added an extra 5k 1 day a week as I'm still
Not maintaining 3/4 range.


----------



## overwatcher (Apr 25, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> The thing w supplementing D is it takes many weeks to rise - then you have to keep taking it to keep levels up.
> 
> When I began my doctor prescribed 50k Iu for 12 weeks and retest. Once I lowered the dose my levels began to fall innow take 5k iu daily and have added an extra 5k 1 day a week as I'm still
> Not maintaining 3/4 range.


Oops I probably should've said that I was increasing my dosage and was taking it for about 5 months and was getting retested every month and a half or so. I just picked up some D3 and have started on 2000 and will increase weekly until I hit 8000 and see how that works out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

With D, there is really no need to increase that way. When I started I took a 50K IU and never even felt it. Eventually when my levels raised I did notice the improvement in fatigue.


----------

